# Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT Reviews



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 20, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9601"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9601" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=9601"></a></div>
<strong>The new flash


</strong>I finally got my hands on the Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT today, and I’m looking forward to playing around with it. I probably won’t do a review, because I am 95% of the time a natural light shooter.</p>
<p>Below are three separate reviews done by Ron Martinsen, he’s pretty positive about the new flash.</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/03/first-look-canon-600ex-rt-flash.html" target="_blank">First Look</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/04/ask-ron-canon-600ex-rt-radio-wireless.html" target="_blank">Wireless Real World</a></li>
<li><a href="http://www.ronmartblog.com/2012/04/ask-ron-canon-600ex-rt-radio-wireless.html" target="_blank">Wireless & High Speed Sync</a></li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Available Now at: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847537-REG/Canon_5296B002_Speedlite_600EX.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.normancamera.com/index/page/product/product_id/25480/product_name/Canon Speedlite 600EX-RT" target="_blank">Norman Camera</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Astro (Apr 20, 2012)

for the money.. it should excite people, put them into a frenzy....


----------



## kennykodak (Apr 20, 2012)

i have a set and they work great. no more go between radios, and i believe that the exposure is more accurate than its predecessor. i would recommend these to any Canon event shooter.


----------



## EYEONE (Apr 20, 2012)

I have two 430EXs (a MK1 and MKII) and have just borrowed a friends 580EXII to practice with. And I've gotta say there is no going back to the 430s IMO. The build quality and functionality is miles ahead of the 430s. If the 600EX is as good (I'm sure that it is) then I'm sold. I'll have to get some.

But as I just bought a new computer to edit faster on it'll have to wait...


----------



## skitron (Apr 20, 2012)

OK, I just bought one of these and I am upset! 

I was testing the metering by flashing the unit with it's lens cap on and guess what???


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 20, 2012)

I've 6 arriving tomorrow, will let you know how I get on.


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok, I'm back.

Whereas I used to have to deliberately set the flash to - 1/3 stop I don't have to anymore.

Other than that, just as powerful as the 580's and the wireless signal is strong and very good. I walked 50 metres away and they all fired.

Worth every penny.


----------



## Rank_90 (Apr 22, 2012)

I've had this for a few weeks now. Its fantastic. Been using it with the 400ex and it works ok with that. Line of sight is weak but it works. I'm mainly using it with my skyport. Getting some fantastic results. Love the clip on colour filter too, I cut out som card for it and now using it as a defuser, works great and will save you a penny or two buying a separate defuser.

Well done Canon, love it!


----------



## wockawocka (Apr 22, 2012)

privatebydesign said:


> wockawocka,
> 
> You are the first person I have seen with a 1Ds MkIII that has the 600's. What HSS speeds are you getting, the full 1/8000? With Canon and testers stats differing I have been unsure. Also, can you confirm you can either do ETTL OR Manual in group mode, but you can't mix manual in one group and ETTL in another like the 5D MkIII and 1Dx can?
> 
> ...



Hi, I've only used them on the 5D3's, I have the 1Ds3 but will need to up date my sig really!


----------

